# your choice in arrows?



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

In need of some new arrows. Before I go to cabelas I wanted to see what you guys shoot. 
My bow is and Obsession Phoenix, 29" draw, 70-80 pound limbs. 
Have ben shooting grim reaper expandable but often switching back to QAD Exodus fixed. All 100 grain tips. 


What arrows do you recommend. trying not to break a bank on 12 but not going after junk either.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I use Easton Axis, not sure of the other particulars. Are you in the Houston area? West Houston Archery does a really good job of getting you a set of arrows that will work well with your bow. I bought my whole setup from them.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

I was shooting the Axis as well, then switched to Easton bloodline


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

I shoot Cabela's Carbon Stalker Extremes with blazer vanes. The 340 spine with a Slick Trick standard 125 is my choice for Colorado elk season. Cabela's (Beman) arrows are .003 straight, are available year after year, and reasonably priced. They're on sale right now in $34.97 six packs in League City. I usually buy the bare shafts and vane them myself, but I bought one of the sale six packs three or four years ago and have been target shooting them a lot. Other than an occasional cut vane now and then from a tight group they are very durable and accurate. I like that if I need more they are consistently available unlike some brands that move on to the next gimmick or material.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunter is what I shoot.


TH


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Deerhunter88 said:


> I was shooting the Axis as well, then switched to Easton bloodline


What made you switch?


----------



## JLong (Jul 21, 2012)

FMJ's.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> What made you switch?


cabelas didn't have the axis and I was in a pinch for some new arrows. I was told the axis are no longer made and the bloodline took its spot.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Apparently much more confusing now or having greater choices. In my bow hunting you used Easton shafts spined for your bow weight and cut for your draw length. I know I used 2117 for awhile, but then changed to a larger diameter but thinner walled aluminum shaft.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been shooting Easton Flatline 400s for years and really liked them. I changed over to FMJs as the Flatlines (at least in the 400s) became almost impossibly to find locally. I am amazed at the increase in kinetic energy with the FMJs. I have now changed from the speed is what matters most to it being all about that thump on the downrange side. 

That being said find what you and your bow like and go with that. As long as they are straight and have a decent F.O.C. you will be good to go.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I shoot gold tip


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

FMJs


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Carbon Express Maxima Red's


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Been using Easton XX75 2213's for as long as I can recall. If they don't hit their mark, it's not their fault. Only mod I ever made was using Quick Spin vanes (shrink wrap variety). I'm open to trying something new but I tend to only use bow during bow season so haven't really been motivated to change what's not failed me. Then again, I shoot a package bow from Bass Pro (Redhead Chronic). Added a D-loop and Rip cord drop away rest (don't care for whisker biscuit). Switched to a thumb release this year that I really like for the hands free functionality (Tru Ball Max Hunter Pro 4).


If you can get a $5 arrow with sharp broad heads that group well, you've got a winner.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Gold tip


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Jleinneweber said:


> I have been shooting Easton Flatline 400s for years and really liked them. I changed over to FMJs as the Flatlines (at least in the 400s) became almost impossibly to find locally. I am amazed at the increase in kinetic energy with the FMJs. I have now changed from the speed is what matters most to it being all about that thump on the downrange side.
> 
> That being said find what you and your bow like and go with that. As long as they are straight and have a decent F.O.C. you will be good to go.


I too used to be a speed freak and decided to slow it down last year. I can't say as though I didn't have enough penetration because I only had 1 arrow that didn't pass through but.... I switched from Easton Hexx 340? to 6mm FMJs that were the orange XX75 orange edition for a quieter shot and absolute destruction down range. Went from a 403gr arrow at 329-330fps to a 568gr arrow at 280-281fps and am much happier with it. Heavier arrows tend to do much better on longer shots as well. 
Basically, spend the money and be happy vs going in circles. I'll do 5mm FMJs next go round because of availability.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Not a knock on bass pro or Cabbelas but I prefer to go to bow shop in Santa Fe. They are a small shop and are very knowledgeable. They will steer you in right direction that will not break the bank.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> I too used to be a speed freak and decided to slow it down last year. I canâ€™t say as though I didnâ€™t have enough penetration because I only had 1 arrow that didnâ€™t pass through but.... I switched from Easton Hexx 340? to 6mm FMJs that were the orange XX75 orange edition for a quieter shot and absolute destruction down range. Went from a 403gr arrow at 329-330fps to a 568gr arrow at 280-281fps and am much happier with it. Heavier arrows tend to do much better on longer shots as well.
> Basically, spend the money and be happy vs going in circles. Iâ€™ll do 5mm FMJs next go round because of availability.


This.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I shoot the Beman ICS hunter in 340 spine.


----------



## gmullens (Jul 25, 2014)

Easton axis ST


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

goldwingtiny said:


> Carbon Express Maxima Red's


ditto


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

FMJ for me.


----------

